# Daft quotes.



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just off the phone to AA, the cheapest they can do is just over £4k. compare the market and the usual comparison sites i was struggling to find quotes under £2k!

i'm 17, and the car is a 2000 fiat punto 1.2 8v. parked in the street overnight.

anyone help?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Long shot but have you tried Quinns...call rather than website....sometimes works out different quotes.....4yrsNCB Mondeo mk2 2.5 ghia x..passed test 3 trs ago..insurance £504 per year:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

checking out the site will give them a call they look promising. 10% student discount too


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

got a quote of just over £1100 with them - works out to just under a grand with student discount. that's the best i'll find, thanks very much!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome mate, glad it helped


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

On a similar line 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211899


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

wow :lol:

i was looking up insurance for a 1.5 civic i had my eye on for a while, 7 grand!


----------

